# exhaust



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

is there any other options when it comes to exhaust other than the annoying ricer mufflers....are they worth that pissed off bumble bee noise just for a couple extra horse??


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

there are millions of threads like this on this board..

apexi n1 dual, apexi n1, blitz nurpsecr just to name some that are rated the best on 240sx by magazines.

if you don't want to spend 500$ on an exhaust, get a custom one. for turbo uses, 80+mm single piping or 60+mm dual piping. a muffler, and you're done. cost = about 200$ works just as good

and yes, exhausts make a difference..especially on turbocharged vehicles. it is crucial for the car to get rid of the exhaust fast as it can with minimum backpressure. you can't do that with stock pipes


----------

